# الصابون السائل



## AHMEDZAIN (2 سبتمبر 2013)

ما هي المواد التي تستخدم لزيادة كثافة الصابون السائل و مميزاتها؟


----------



## AHMEDZAIN (5 سبتمبر 2013)

الأخ الكريم الرابط لا يعمل ...شكرا


----------

